# Trend Micro Offers 6 Months of Free Smartphone Anti-Virus



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Trend Micro Offers 6 Months of Free Smartphone Anti-Virus 

TUESDAY, DEC 7 2004

Anti-virus software developer Trend Micro is giving away a free version of their new 'Mobile Security Version 1.0' software for Windows Mobile- and Symbian-based smartphones. The anti-virus software protects from the two relatively benign trojan applications already out in the mobile world, but interestingly also acts as an SMS spam filter. Only the Windows Mobile version is available now, but the Symbian version is set to be released in January. Both versions will remain free until June of 2005.

Not a big need for this software yet, but an ounce of prevention is a penny earned to keep the doctor away.


----------

